# How to finish aromatic cedar?



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey everybody so I have some aromatic cedar that I'm using to make a ring box. I have the Cedar and I also added hard maple on the box for some color contrast. 

I'm wondering what's the best type of finish for this. I want it to look natural as far as color goes but bring out some of the depth and character of the wood. any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cedar will turn brown as it ages. If you want to preserve the color as long as possible you might use a product called Sun Block offered by Kwick Kleen. It's like a sun screen for wood. Then many finishes turn yellow as they age. It's better to use a finish that doesn't yellow. You might use a water based polyurethane or any finish that is an acrylic. You could also use a pre-catalyzed lacquer or a fully catalyzed lacquer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want to maintain the aroma...no finish. For a clear finish, waterbase polyurethane, or CAB acrylic lacquer.








 







.


----------

